# Failed cycle due to no fertilization



## disco (Oct 21, 2011)

Have had a little look round for info on what happens next...I had EC on Monday which resulted in only 3 eggs being collected and phonecall the following morning to say unfortunately none had fertilized    

We are waiting for a phonecall from one of the consultants but just wondered in the meantime is there anything I shouldn't be doing ie swimming, baths etc and also when to expect my AF

Would be grateful if anyone else has been in this position can shed any light.
x


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Disco
So sorry to hear of your situation.  Having been there twice myself I know exactly how you are feeling - a bit like you've run full speed into a brick wall - its a horrible, shocking feeling that really leaves you trying to catch your breathe coz everything has come to such a sudden stop.  As regards the swimming question, i'm not too sure, but I know I was advised not to have a bath for at least 2 days after EC to reduce any chance of infection, so i'm not sure would swimming be the same timeframe or more.  I can't remember when AF arrived when we had F/F in 2007, I wasn't really recording things then, however in 2010 it came 10 days after EC. 
Hope this helps.  Take care hun and if you've any other questions, please don't hesitate to ask
DJ x


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2011)

DJCJ - thanks for taking the time to reply. Am sorry you've been through it too, it's rotten isn't it? Especially as this was our 2nd round and although we had fertilization and two embryos transferred 1st time round, they upped my dose this time to get more eggs and I ended up with less than half! Confused, upset, angry...you name it.

I see from your signature you have had success - congrats   we're all such strong ladies to keep going  

Thanks again, hoping to get follow up appointment before too long to see what happens next. I'll stick with showers for a few days longer...in this lovely weather I don't mind!

All the best,
x


----------



## abey (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi Disco, 
I'm also have none fertilised this cycle and it was ICSI. I was told I should be having better fertilisation rate as I have zero fertilisation on my ivf cycle 3 years ago. Currently i'm in a numb state.  Did you asked the embryologist/dr why it happened? 

 To you and hope you will have better  outcome in the future

I saw your siggie you used menopur, it's a combination of fsh and lh. I read somewhere in the net it might not help ladies in pcos as it can increase your androgen hormone thus lowering your egg quality. Even the dose is not certain as it's derived from menopausal women compared to synthetic fsh. Seriously I'm not 100% sure, some people get better results. I've been using gonal f but have mixed results. Maybe not my luck.


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi abey, 

Thanks for taking the  time to reply. I know what you mean about feeling numb, it's awful. We have no idea why we had no success this time, guess we will find out more when we go back to the clinic for follow up appointment in a few weeks. Have lots of questions to ask, we are so baffled as to how we managed to have fertilization 1st time with a lower stim dose. 

I have a friend who had gonal f - it's interesting you mentioned that - she has told me to ask about trying that too. Guess sometimes it is all down to luck, however hard we try and whatever vitamins we take!

 Wishing you all the very best for the future

Disco x


----------



## Pixie81 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello Disco,

I've had a very similar outcome to you just recently. About three weeks ago I had EC for the first time. 29 eggs were collected (20 of which were mature). All looked really good but then we got the call the next day to say none had fertilized. To say it knocked us for six would be an understatement. We were devastated and I've have felt a mixture of hopelessness and numbness on and off ever since. 

We were originally told that my eggs are just not compatible with my DH's sperm!!! Imagine how that made us feel. We were told that ICSI would most likely work for us but of course there are no guarantees. I wasn't satisfied and needed to understand it further so I contacted another fertility expert (luckily I work at a hospital) and she said mentioned to me that it's not that we aren't compatible but is likely to be down to a missing enzyme in the sperm. Apparently they can't see that it's missing when they look at the sperm. It could also be that the shell of the egg was too thick (although I was told the eggs were good quality, the fact that they got so many means they wouldn't have been great).

I'm not sure any of this really helps you but hopefully you get some comfort from the fact that you aren't alone. When we first found out it hadn't worked I was desperate to find anyone who had experienced the same thing.

I will be starting IVF again in six months time. 

Message me if you think I can help you in any way. xx 

p.s. I got my AF a week later than usual and it went on for just over a week.


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Pixie81,

Thanks for reading and replying  

Gosh, you must have felt bloated with all those follies! And I can't begin to imagine what you must have gone through   what a rollercoaster of emotions.

I have read/heard the phrase about not being compatible - it really is a  rather cruel one and I don't know why they don't just say "unexplained" it would sound so much better. I wonder why they can't analyse to see what's missing in the sperm..with everything else they can do you'd think so! 

Have you had a follow up appointment to discuss if anything will be done differently re your protocol for next cycle? It's hard  trying to stay positive but sending you lots of    and   

We are ttc naturally for a couple of months before next (probably final) cycle June/July.

Love
disco x


----------



## Pixie81 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Disco,

I felt pretty uncomfortable. I still don't know how they fitting inside me, I'm tiny!

We had our follow up and were told that IVF wouldn't work but they were hopeful that ICSI would. The specialist who I work with said that the enzyme in the sperm can't be seen so the sperm would look ok. The good news is that it's only purpose is to dissolve the shell of the egg so ICSI would fix that. I was concerned that if we aren't compatible we would be forcing something that doesn't want to happen but it seems as though we may just need a helping hand with the first stage. How come you don't get told all this at school? I used to be scared just to look at a boy for fear of falling pregnant!!! It's a wonder it ever happens to anyone!

Are you going to have ICSI next time? I'm going to cross my fingers for you that you wont even need to get to that stage again and it will all happen naturally for you in the next couple of months. xxx


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Pixie81,

Know what you mean, the basics we were taught at school scared most of us into thinking any more than a kiss would mean pushing a pram round!
You seem to spend years trying not to get pregnant and then years trying to...it's as if your brain hasn't told your body what the agenda is!!

Sounds very promising for you,   you  might not need another round and things might happen naturally for you too. You hear so many stories where people get pregnant naturally after ivf, it's as if the hormones kick start something inside- would be so good if we added to those figures   

We will discuss icsi when we talk to the consultant in a couple of weeks. icsi was our back up for previous two cycles but first time they said sperm quality was good so assume they thought same this time. In the mean time I shall continue with my fertility friendly foods, vitamins etc and experiment with conceive plus fertility lubricant!! Sorry if tmi! 

Good luck,
disco x


----------



## mrscass (Feb 24, 2012)

Just wanted to say hello... we have just had ICSI which resulted in Zero Fertilization    i have been looking around too and cant seem to find any information, this is the only post ive come across... im really sorry its happened to you as well! Its an awful feeling, especially when they told us that its maybe because our eggs and sperm arent compatible :-( that comment actually really upset me! 

DJCJ - could i ask if you did anything differently on the next cycle following your Zero Fertilization that resulted in your BFP?

Me and DH have discussed maybe having donor sperm as a back up, but we both desperatly want a child that is biologically both ours.

xxx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Mrs Cass
So sorry to hear of your zero fertilization...I still remember the feeling so well& its hideous   In terms of meds and monitoring, my next cycle was handled exactly the same way. They couldn't explain the zero fertilization - they suggested that it 'might' be an egg problem, that the zona looked a bit thick, but as ICSI takes care of that, they really were at a loss to explain it with any conviction. The only thing they did slightly differently next time was stimmed me for a day longer,so the bigger follicles were 20mm when I took the trigger shot.  We had assisted hatching at transfer stage, but obviously that didn't have any bearing on the fertilization rate however, we have always gone for assisted hatching since as we couldn't ignore that it might have been the reason we got our BFPs.


The only thing I would suggest at this stage is to give yourselves a bit of time to get over the shock, see what the consultant has to say at your follow up, but ask that the embryologist be present at the follow up too, as this is their particular area of expertise.  We had both present at our consult so when we finished the meeting, although we were really none the wiser, we felt confident in them and were happy to cycle with them again.  There was never any suggestion of donor egg/sperm at that stage or ever since.
If you've any other questions or just need to vent, please don't hesitate....
  DJ x


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

This is really gutting - I remember that heart breaking phone call only two well - that happened to us cycle 2 -after zero response cycle 1 which was abandoned - we had ICSI for cycle 3 which resulted in 3 out 6 eggs fertilising (still BFN) then cycle 4 had no eggs.  However, despite all that I then managed to get pg naturally and DD is nearly 4 which given our history had to be pretty darn impossible!
Take time to get over this, regroup and try again!!!  I can't give you top tips as I tried EVERYTHING and what worked in the end was ditching everything and sinking gallons of wine!


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi there,

So sorry to hear of those who have also been through this traumatic experience  

I haven't really got over it...finding it very difficult to stay positive and hoping we will feel better when we've seen the consultant for our follow up appointment next Monday. 

I feel really lethargic and have developed a terrible habit of comfort eating when I know I should be eating healthily etc.... although lou3 - you did make me smile when you said about ditching everything and knocking back the wine!!   I have had a few drinkies and shall continue to do so now I've heard your lovely success story!!

Big hugs to all,
disco x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I have put a thread together with lots of info on it  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=286975.msg5006140#msg5006140


----------

